# Bike Storage - Hanging from wall?



## Reefcat (19 Dec 2015)

With our new bikes arriving next week, we're about to have a bit of a storage problem in the garage. Been looking around the web and there seem to be any number of "solutions". With the space we have available, the wall hooks that hang the bike vertically against the wall look like the most efficient.

Does anyone use these, are they any good or will they damage the wheel & spokes.

Thank you


----------



## Globalti (19 Dec 2015)

Your bike is designed to carry a rider weighing up to 100 kilos and it weighs about 8 kilos. Is it going to destroy itself by hanging from a wheel?


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2015)

Yes, yes, no. and no.

They're great. No problems with them at all. I've got 5 bikes hanging up like that.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (19 Dec 2015)

I think it would all come down to the method of hanging the bike. Using a hook form that you can pad and then sit the frame on would be okay. I have a stand that I got from Aldi that I've put my summer gloves over the hooks and stuck my racer up on it no problems. hanging from the wheels could only really be a problem if you've not got the wheels tight enough to prevent them separating from the frame. properly hung and cared for shouldn't see it being a problem unless knocked off


----------



## Dayvo (19 Dec 2015)

I'm going to do something like this:


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2015)




----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (19 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I'm going to do something like this:


Looks awesome for a winter storage unless you have some way to clean them before they touch the nice white wall. Also works best with the small bars. put drop bars or mountain bike bars it's suddenly not as organised


----------



## User19783 (19 Dec 2015)

The trouble is, that you can get more bikeS in the shed,
Here are my 8 bikes,.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Dec 2015)

My motley crue, I have hung bikes for years . I buy the hangers from ebay at about £9 for 3.


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> View attachment 113290



That's rather minimalist, but I like it!


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2015)

Turbo corner.


----------



## midliferider (19 Dec 2015)

The only problem in hanging vertically is that I won't be able to park the car on the garage. 
By hanging it horizontal, I can still park the car under them.


----------



## screenman (19 Dec 2015)

Yo


midliferider said:


> The only problem in hanging vertically is that I won't be able to park the car on the garage.
> By hanging it horizontal, I can still park the car under them.




You just have to get a larger garage


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4064786, member: 9609"]that's not normal - may be you need psychiatric help[/QUOTE]

To be honest my shed looks more like your garage, so I am far from super tidy. That heater is the one I should have brought rather than the noisy blower one I do have. The next build is going to have underfloor heating in the garage, like the house has.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2015)

The correct answer to this question is that we had a fairly long discussion on this subject back in September in THIS THREAD so this one is redundant!


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> The correct answer to this question is that we had a fairly long discussion on this subject back in September in THIS THREAD so this one is redundant!



I have read that sort of reply before, so does that make it redundant. To be honest Colin I remember old posts when pointed out but many new people join and just ask questions so I answer them.

I once belonged to a trade forum that encouraged people to search for answers before posting, the forum soon dried up and people lost interest.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> I have read that sort of reply before, so does that make it redundant. To be honest Colin I remember old posts when pointed out but many new people join and just ask questions so I answer them.
> 
> I once belonged to a trade forum that encouraged people to search for answers before posting, the forum soon dried up and people lost interest.


Perhaps I should have worded it better! 

I'm not suggesting that we ignore people, just that we try not to fragment and repeat information too much. A simple link to the original thread would have probably have been enough to satisfy reefcat.

There have been times where I have got very confused because I hadn't noticed that I was replying to questions on the same subject in 2 different threads.


----------



## Saluki (20 Dec 2015)

I hang my bikes with wheel hangers. 2 in the living room corner, 2 in the bedroom alcove. Works well. Even Hubsters aluminium bike gets hung, it's heavier than the 'carbon flimsies' as he calls them, but it's fine hang away.


----------



## Reefcat (20 Dec 2015)

Thank you for your comments & links  
I do use the search facility & have spent some time looking through older threads, with many questions answered. Don't know why I didn't in this case....

This question's fully answered now & I am measuring up garage wall to see what I ca fit where. Thanks again


----------



## User6179 (20 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Turbo corner.
> View attachment 113314



Could you not find a monitor that colour matched the work bench ?
That shelve needs tiding as well !


----------



## Citius (20 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> View attachment 113290



Good job those bikes are hung out the way, so there's enough room for everything else. Oh, wait....


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

Eddy said:


> Could you not find a monitor that colour matched the work bench ?
> That shelve needs tiding as well !




It is tidy now, in other words empty.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

Eddy said:


> Could you not find a monitor that colour matched the work bench ?
> That shelve needs tiding as well !



The monitor matches the walls. It is going to be replaced this year with a newer larger smart tv.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4064843, member: 9609"]I had one of those gas blowers (a mini one 12kw ?) and it was far too powerful and far too noisy for a small double garage. This little 4kw propane job is far better, least I can listen to the radio when its on.[/QUOTE]

Could you not get something like this for your shed/garage?






Easy to install, cheap fuel (wood) and they throw out a great amount of heat, and not to mention the cosiness factor.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2015)

I need more of an instant source or one like underfloor, I have a few friends who use log burners in the garage, but figured it would not suit my needs.

They sure look nice though.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Dec 2015)

That other thread was one that I started.

Just mentioning, as I didn't know if hanging the bikes would work or if I would like it. It's been a few months now and can't imagine storing the bikes any other way.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2015)

Here's a more friendly response than my original one might have seemed ...

I bought 4 bike hangers on eBay but changed my mind about using them (I have created enough free floor/wall space to just lean the bikes against a couple of walls.) I will be happy to donate them to the first 4 people who want them The catch is - you have to turn out on one of my forum rides next year to take delivery in person! (If you can't wait, they are only £8.39 incl. p&p HERE.)


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (21 Dec 2015)

I use these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peruzzo-Cyc...8&qid=1450688567&sr=8-7&keywords=bike+storage


----------



## Truth (21 Dec 2015)

Thats an impressive garage mate !!!


----------



## sidevalve (21 Dec 2015)

Just a tiny thought here if hanging parallel to the wall [depends on height too I guess] you might want to remove the outer pedal - ok maybe it's me but the number of times I seem to catch something [including me] on it is unbelievable


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2015)

These also look good alternatives:


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2015)

And after further delving, I found this: simple and easy to fix, but I can't find a supplier or price.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-storage-hanging-from-wall.193019/post-4066223


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2015)

I hang mine from the wall in the man cave


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2015)

some of these garages or sheds are way to tidy and organized


----------



## Citius (22 Dec 2015)

It's almost like they never get used...


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2015)

biggs682 said:


> some of these garages or sheds are way to tidy and organized


Nothing wrong with keeping things clean and tidy after usage


----------



## arch684 (22 Dec 2015)

Oh yes i just love tiding up after working in the garage for 4 hours not


----------



## bpsmith (22 Dec 2015)

Save time not tidying up this time, equals waste time looking for tools next time. Not so much fun when in a hurry.


----------



## arch684 (22 Dec 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Save time not tidying up this time, equals waste time looking for tools next time. Not so much fun when in a hurry.


Hurry what is this I'm retired ,i have all day every day


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2015)

arch684 said:


> Hurry what is this I'm retired ,i have all day every day


Then you have plenty of time to tidy up after you


----------



## bpsmith (22 Dec 2015)

Spot on @jowwy


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> It's almost like they never get used...



My garage gets used everyday of the week, I fix dents and screens in there and park a car in there every night. I also find by keeping it tidy as I work it is more efficient and creates the right feel good factor for customers.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

arch684 said:


> Oh yes i just love tiding up after working in the garage for 4 hours not



Your choice, just like mine is too keep it tidy. Choice is a nice thing to have in life.


----------



## Citius (22 Dec 2015)

jowwy said:


> Then you have plenty of time to tidy up after you



Maybe he's got better things to do than tidy up? Like riding a bike?


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

I do not get this thing against being tidy, and also ride my bike as much as I wish. There are other things in life than cycling.


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> Maybe he's got better things to do than tidy up? Like riding a bike?


I ride mine too, but i also learnt at a young age to keep my house and belongings tidy. Its called growing up and being an adult. Instead of an untidy sloth


----------



## bpsmith (22 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> Maybe he's got better things to do than tidy up? Like riding a bike?


Or popping up to argue the toss on forums maybe.


----------



## arch684 (22 Dec 2015)

jowwy said:


> I ride mine too, but i also learnt at a young age to keep my house and belongings tidy. Its called growing up and being an adult. Instead of an untidy sloth


My house is clean and tidy as is my garden.My garage is full of bike frames parts and wheels.I'm not an untidy person.I can be working on bikes to all hours and i can't be arsed to tidy up at that time


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

I have bikes, I do not have bits of bikes as I have no need for them. i also tidy as I go as I find working in a mess takes more time.


----------



## jowwy (22 Dec 2015)

arch684 said:


> My house is clean and tidy as is my garden.My garage is full of bike frames parts and wheels.I'm not an untidy person.I can be working on bikes to all hours and i can't be arsed to tidy up at that time


As you can see my summer house is also full of bikes, wheels etc etc....but i prefer to tidy as i go along. Makes it easier to find things when needed. I also get to train in a clean environment, cause as you can see i also have a tv screen in the hooked upto a pc and my turbo.

I just dont know what peoples aversions are too me having a clean and tidy work environment. Maybe some people are bored with their lives and are just anchoring after an arguement for no reason.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

The first reaction I often get from new visitors to my garage is wow, I wish mine was like this. What is that all about, a bit of paint and a bit of tidying some cheap second hand painted up filing cabinets instead of open shelfs, dump everything or sell what you have not used in that last 12 months and you can have the same, if of course you have a garage to start with.


----------



## Citius (22 Dec 2015)

jowwy said:


> Instead of an untidy sloth



If the choice is being like you, or being an untidy sloth.............I'll take being an untidy sloth


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

Citius said:


> If the choice is being like you, or being an untidy sloth.............I'll take being an untidy sloth



Again, that is the great thing about having a choice. Have you ever once though I wish my garage was a bit tidier, must admit I have never thought I wish mine was a bit messier.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Dec 2015)

Mine is getting there, slowly. Moved house, with only have if the shed stuff brought with me. 3 years later and got rid of 80% of what I brought. Tool cabinet is the best purchase in a while. Got everything laid out neatly. Unbelievably quick getting stuff done now.

I have carpet tiles out there, but soon shows the dirt. Plan is to paint walls and then replace the flooring when dirt is too much for me. Wall of shelving needs to be closed in too. Sliding doors maybe, with screen in the front for the Turbo?


----------



## Citius (22 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Again, that is the great thing about having a choice. Have you ever once though I wish my garage was a bit tidier, must admit I have never thought I wish mine was a bit messier.



Ironically, mine is neither tidy nor messy - tidy in a messy kind of way, or messy, in a tidy kind of way. I did put up a couple more bike hooks today though, in an attempt to clear some more floor space, but I never did get round to sealing the floor...


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2015)

Sealing the floor was one of the best £40 I ever spent, it gets done now about twice a year and takes less than an hour to do.

Another good buy was filing cabinets 4 of them so 16 large drawers in total.


----------

